# Nikon d2 series



## katm288 (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone here still shoot with a Nikon d2?  D2x...etc....


----------



## m6mann (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't have one now but I did have a D2x that I really liked. Great camera and was told by Nikon rep that it had better color than the newer models.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes. An amazing AF system...more-sophisticated AF system than in newer models...more "modes" on the back control portion WRT to AF point selection.


----------



## katm288 (Feb 25, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Yes. An amazing AF system...more-sophisticated AF system than in newer models...more "modes" on the back control portion WRT to AF point selection.



As far as storage...can it hold many pictures?


----------



## katm288 (Feb 25, 2012)

As far as storage can it hold many images?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 25, 2012)

The CF memory card holds the images...there is zero built-in memory for photo storage.


----------

